# Problemas con integrado BA5417



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola buen dia tengo un pequeño amplificador con el integrado BA5417, no esta amplificando, la señana de audio le llega a los pines 11 y 12,  el voltaje de la fuente para el pin 4 VCC es de 11.9V y el voltaje del  pin 8 que es el de encendido o stand-by es de 6.5V y no amplifica, alguien tiene el listado de los voltajes que van en los demas pines, gracias y saludos. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

Fijate si aqui hay alguno :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=VxLBVIa7DsmvggSUxYDoCw&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

¿ Por que *stand by* tiene 6.5V ?, ¿ Como lo estás tomando ?


http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheet/rohm/ba5417.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

V stby = 3.5v ~ v cc


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 22, 2015)

va el diagrama de como esta conectado pero no funciona nada las salidas están muertas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2015)

No será un problema con el jack de auriculares ? A veces se aflojan y se rompen pistas de cobre

Fotos de la plaqueta ?


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 22, 2015)

mm no ya revise  los swichs jack de audífonos  y las terminales del jack, lo retire de la tarjeta.  y sigue igual, me comenta un amigo que en los pins de salida Out 3 y 4 tiene que haber un voltaje igual a la mitad de VCC por eso tiene un capacitor a la salida.. deja tomo las fotos y las subo


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 26, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será un problema con el jack de auriculares ? A veces se aflojan y se rompen pistas de cobre
> 
> Fotos de la plaqueta ?


adjunto las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Foto del lado del cobre del conector de auriculares ?


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 26, 2015)

Listo, ya probé el Jack de lo quite de la placa y verifique que no estuvieran en corto las terminales y los swich internos funcionaran correctamente, y aparte en los PIN  de salida no hay audio con y sin el Jack. gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Fijate si le llega el audio hasta las dos bobinas que están justo detrás del Jack


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 27, 2015)

no no tienen audio las bobinas, ni en los pin de salida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2015)

Revisaste la alimentación y el stand by o mute ?

Pata 3 y 5 tienen la mitad de la alimentación ?


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 27, 2015)

La de Stand -by o control terminal que es el Pin 8 tiene 6.9 Volts, ya le puse  12V directos de la fuente y nada a tierra  y tampoco hace nada! el Pin de de Mute cual es?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2015)

Está bien , stand by solo.

Si tocás la 11 y/o la 12 no hace ruido ?


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 28, 2015)

No nada de ruido, y aparte también ya probé en las entradas que son 11 y 12 y si tienen señal de audio. de la fuente de sonido.. y ya cambie el integrado 3 veces!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2015)

Ya lo haz cambiado en otras oportunidades , o ahora para hacerlo andar ?


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Ene 28, 2015)

asi es,, ya cambie el IC por nuevo y nada!


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 28, 2015)

Rarisimo, solo por curiosidad:
Lo estas probando desconectado de las demás placas que forman el equipo???
 entre el pin 7 y el 14 (o 15 da igual) hay continuidad???? Veo que tienen diferentes planos de masa. Agnd y gnd en la práctica deberían unirse en algún lado.


----------



## Ivanovich88 (Feb 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda ya quedo eran dos capacitores en corto!! mm nunca me había tocado ver algo asi! siempre están hinchados, o destruidos...  gracias


----------



## rubenhsb08 (Nov 8, 2015)

con este integrado ba5417 la pata 1 se conecta a tierra o no se conecta a nada, se le puede integrar un potenciometro?


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 11, 2015)

estaba por decirlo,los condensadores c522 y c523 de 470uf debían ser los culpables.


----------

